# How hard is it really to keep/breed Red Cherry Shrimp?



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Tried to keep them a few years back but gave up after two attempts with 10 shrimp each. I don’t know what I did wrong, checked parameters and everything. 

I’m gonna say I’m a huge noob in the hobby since I’m attempting it all over again.

Thanks, 
-Kai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Should be super easy.

But for some reason for me, I can keep them no problem, but I never had the success to reach over 50s from 10~15 cherries... 
The most i can breed them up to 40s, and then they start to disappear slowly... and I'm looking to start my 5th try soon, lol


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Shiyuu said:


> Should be super easy.
> 
> But for some reason for me, I can keep them no problem, but I never had the success to reach over 50s from 10~15 cherries...
> The most i can breed them up to 40s, and then they start to disappear slowly... and I'm looking to start my 5th try soon, lol


Oh no did all yours end up dying off after hitting the 40 mark  That's rough I'm gonna probably give it a try with 10-15 ish. Know the best local supplier for them? Prob gonna just start with some mid tier RCS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

For me Cherry shrimp has been pretty easy. Im no expert but this was what worked for me: cycled tank (took me 3 months to get there, I added shrimp at 6 weeks and they really didn’t do well until the 3-4 month mark), cool water, tds less than 250, and shrimp food.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

For me red cherries were easy-started with a few, ended up with a big (over a hundred at one point) colony in a neglected 5gal heavily planted tank.
Yellow ones - different story, 3 tries and no luck.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Same experience here, RCS are pretty easy for me so far in the community tank. I use dechlorinated tap water and don't really mess with parameters much. I currently have some CRS in the same tank - Had a few die off but the remaining ones are doing well. CRS haven't started breeding yet so we shall see. I even had an RCS escape into my Daphnia tank which is outside, unheated, unfiltered and it was there for a few months starting from March or so. Pretty hardy!


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

kivyee said:


> Same experience here, RCS are pretty easy for me so far in the community tank. I use dechlorinated tap water and don't really mess with parameters much. I currently have some CRS in the same tank - Had a few die off but the remaining ones are doing well. CRS haven't started breeding yet so we shall see. I even had an RCS escape into my Daphnia tank which is outside, unheated, unfiltered and it was there for a few months starting from March or so. Pretty hardy!


Interesting I guess it might be parameters gotta figure out the ideal pH, TDS etc. Also it might've partially been because I didn't cycle my tank properly since I was just using fish food as an ammonia source. How do you guys go about cycling your tanks, btw thanks for all the help and advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I always cycle my tank with used media and "dirty water" out of existing tanks. I also have planted tanks which, especially using plants from existing aquariums really makes the cycle much faster. 
I generally add fish very slowly when getting started to make sure everything stabilizes.
And yes it's tricky with RCS in a new tank as you really need to make sure the cycle is well established before adding the shrimp.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

kivyee said:


> I always cycle my tank with used media and "dirty water" out of existing tanks. I also have planted tanks which, especially using plants from existing aquariums really makes the cycle much faster.
> I generally add fish very slowly when getting started to make sure everything stabilizes.
> And yes it's tricky with RCS in a new tank as you really need to make sure the cycle is well established before adding the shrimp.


Gotcha too bad I don't have any tanks set up sadly so no used media/plants or water

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Forum members are usually pretty willing to spare some filter cleaning water. If you are ever up in North Van I can certainly spare some for you!


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

kivyee said:


> Forum members are usually pretty willing to spare some filter cleaning water. If you are ever up in North Van I can certainly spare some for you!


Thanks sadly I'm located in Richmond and don't drive I'll definitely ask around when I start up my tanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Out of curiosity what substrate does everyone like to use with RCS. I might want some Corydoras definitely dwarf species in the tank with them. Anyone else have experience with this, for example corys eating shrimp actively. I assume if I densely plant the tank it will be fine and if I do get them I’ll have to use sand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I personally have amazonia in mine as it is a planted tank. If it's a community tank I would say you definitely want it pretty densely planted and with something that will give shelter to shrimplets like heavy moss or subwassertang. I have a pretty dense dwarf sag section but my guppies still manage to make their way down and harass the shrimplets at the substrate...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

DunderBear said:


> Interesting I guess it might be parameters gotta figure out the ideal pH, TDS etc. Also it might've partially been because I didn't cycle my tank properly since I was just using fish food as an ammonia source. How do you guys go about cycling your tanks, btw thanks for all the help and advice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My ph is always around 6.8-7.0, I have a little ADA Amazonia as a buffer in my tank. I've heard you wanna aim to keep TDS below 300; just checked mine, it's sitting at 263. You can always start by putting a couple shrimp friendly fish into your tank. I really like the mosquito rasbora I got from April's Aquarium.


----------

